# Using RN of tshirt maker



## Dark and Wilder (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey All,

My appologises if this is posted elsewhere or already covered. I've tried to search the forum but did not find a direct answer to this question:

For relabeling, can I use the RN of the manuafacturer? Ie. AA's RN? Obviously not modifying shirt, just printing on it. 

Im in Canada and as I understand it, I cant get an RN if the business isent in the States.

Thanks for any answers!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

In the U.S. you cannot relabel and use the original RN#. Not sure for Canada.


----------



## Dark and Wilder (Mar 28, 2017)

Fair enough, seemed starnge that reuse would be allowed as suggested here (as I read it)


----------



## Dark and Wilder (Mar 28, 2017)

I guess sometimes this legal stuff can be confussing. It looks like it if I just put my business name on it, I should be good....

Anyone care to confirm this was their experience please

https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/bus...stered-identification-number-frequently-asked


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Dark and Wilder said:


> I guess sometimes this legal stuff can be confussing. It looks like it if I just put my business name on it, I should be good....
> 
> Anyone care to confirm this was their experience please
> 
> https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/bus...stered-identification-number-frequently-asked


Yes, your full legal name, not your trade name or slogan.


----------



## AKS1961 (Aug 5, 2013)

RN number is specific to the manufacturer/importer. You cannot use
their RN number because when someone searches the RN number database
that number will pull up the original brand. If you have a brand name on
the label, the RN number is not a necessity.

https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/bus...stered-identification-number-frequently-asked

Not sure how this works in Canada. 
Hope that Helps.

Aravind.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

AKS1961 said:


> If you have a brand name on
> the label, the RN number is not a necessity.


This isn't quite correct. You would need your full legal company name on the label to be exempt from having an RN#.

From the site where you provided the link:

*If you use a company name*

The name must be the full name under which the company does business, that is, the name that appears on business documents like purchase orders and invoices. It can’t be a trademark, trade name, brand, label or designer name, unless that’s the name under which the company does business.


----------

